# Seat bag with dropper post



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

What’s everyone using for a small seat bag with a dropper post that doesn’t strap around the post? I’m looking for something small to carry a multi tool, levers and keys that’s fully enclosed with a zipper. Sometimes I add a small camera which is why I want it enclosed vs just a strap. Let me know what you all have experience with and throw up some pics if you don’t mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I use this: https://www.blackburndesign.com/p/grid-mtb-bike-seat-bag

They make a slightly larger water resistant version too.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> I use this: https://www.blackburndesign.com/p/grid-mtb-bike-seat-bag
> 
> They make a slightly larger water resistant version too.


Lone rager. That looks good and I like it. Any pics of how it's mounted to your bike. Thanks. That looks ideal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I have an Evoc Bag that works pretty good, it both connects to the bottom of the seat and to the seat post.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks Klurejr. That looks good as well. Does it rub on the dipper or hit your tire when dropped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NigelMTB said:


> Thanks Klurejr. That looks good as well. Does it rub on the dipper or hit your tire when dropped?


No, here is a picture of it with the seat fully dropped. The base of my dropper is up just a bit because I need space to connect my Mac-Ride to the seatpost, so that might help a bit, but you can see plenty of clearance with the seat all the way down here:


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

The Dakine Hot Laps Gripper bag works, except the velcro strap is too long to use on the saddle rails.









I opted instead for Specialized Bandits, since I use Specialized saddles on all my bikes.

























Works flawlessly for a tube, levers, and CO2 cartridge and head. Perfection actually (if you can stomach rockin the Big S stuff).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Make sure the tire won't buzz the bag when the saddle is dropped AND the rear suspension bottoms out. Mine would touch and for awhile I couldn't figure out what that occasional noise was. Then one day I noticed the hole on my saddle bag.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2019)

^^^yep, I remember trying to figure out what that noise was...I’ve gone thru a few seat bags :eekster:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

griz said:


> ^^^yep, I remember trying to figure out what that noise was...I've gone thru a few seat bags :eekster:


Haha, I'm glad I'm not the only one. I kept looking at my chain stays thinking the wheel was flexing and allowing the tire to rub.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The Dakine Hot Laps Gripper bag works, except the velcro strap is too long to use on the saddle rails.
> 
> View attachment 1284895


I bought this awhile ago and have yet to use it. The strap doesn't even work around the frame.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks guys, some good options here. I had considered the Dakine Hot Laps Gripper after seeing it on Seth's recent video but the sides are partially open and I worry about water or something possibly falling out if its not jam packed. I currently have an older fox bag and it of course has the strap that would go around the dropper post which I have tried to avoid using to keep it from rubbing the post. It hangs something terrible as @Battery would say, it looks like a saggy tit lol. The other straps are going around the seat rails


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

NigelMTB said:


> Thanks guys, some good options here. I had considered the Dakine Hot Laps Gripper after seeing it on Seth's recent video but the sides are partially open and I worry about water or something possibly falling out if its not jam packed. I currently have an older fox bag and it of course has the strap that would go around the dropper post which I have tried to avoid using to keep it from rubbing the post. It hangs something terrible as @Battery would say, it looks like a saggy tit lol. The other straps are going around the seat rails


I should have mentioned above that in a fit of OCD and a quest to ride packless, I spent considerable time researching this issue and comparing numerous options. For a saddle rail solution, I found the 2 options I posted above to be the best.

The side pouches on the Dakine are meant for levers. If you want to use them for other things, sew one end shut. Use a cheap strap that you can cinch around it to secure it. I know lots using it this way who are very happy.

My Druid has a reverse SWAT box that I store the usual stuff in so I don't really need need to a bag. I use the Bandit on my Honzo (with a Specialized Power Comp saddle). 10 out of 10. THE BEST.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I use Ortlieb's Micro 2. Works great with a dropper (no strap around the seat post), and has a quick release. It's a dry bag that actually keeps stuff dry, and the opening is more than adequate to get stuff in and out. Despite its small size, I carry four 20 gram C02 bottles with inflator, a Crank Bros multi tool, two Pedro tire levers, patches, a shop rag, and have room to spare. It uses a traditional dry bag design, so it's easy to shrink or expand it by folding the open end of it as needed.

Pretty tough bag. I have one that's been on my trail bike for nearly two years now. It survived a couple hard hits when the dropper was all the way down and I bottomed out on hard landings. I wasn't sure how well the quick release would hold up, but it doesn't show any signs of failing.

As my other saddle bags on the other bikes in the garage wear out, they will be replaced by Ortliebs.

They have larger saddle bags if you need more space.

https://ortliebusa.com/product/micro-two/


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I am changing my response. I couldn't find one of the popular options in Canada - the Outvi Possm. I suspect this would have destroyed the Dakine, but not necessarily the Bandit (which is SLICK AF).

https://www.outvi.com/pages/instructions






If you have access to an Outvi Possm, do a hard pass on the Dakine (but not necessarily the Bandit if you happen to be running a Specialized saddle).


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks @fredcook
Two more great solutions and options. Any pics of the quick release setup and how you have yours mounted? The website didn’t show that part exactly but I like the idea. Price is closer to 40$ but if it last, it’s worth it. 

Mike. Great thoughts on the dakine as well. This is making a choice hard but the information is valuable 

Just read your reply to pass to pass on the Dakine. Looks like the Blackburn and the Ortlieb are leading the way with the Outvi as an option too. They all look like they fit the bill.

@mtnbkrmike I saw that on youtube lastnight. That is definitely a game changer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

NigelMTB said:


> Thanks @fredcook
> Two more great solutions and options. Any pics of the quick release setup and how you have yours mounted? The website didn't show that part exactly but I like the idea. Price is closer to 40$ but if it last, it's worth it.
> 
> Mike. Great thoughts on the dakine as well. This is making a choice hard but the information is valuable
> ...


There are a lot of credible riders on MTBR who are using the Outvi. These guys ride. They are not keyboard warriors. If I could have got one, I would have (but I still would have almost certainly used my Bandit, because it's THAT good :thumbsup.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks Mike. That one is definitely an option. Another question for you. Are you using any frame protection for your Honzo and if so what type? 

Thanks for the valued input


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

I need to watch a few more vids of the Outvi. Wondering if I throw my small camera in it will it stay dry if I get caught in the rain? Maybe some of those guys will chime in too. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I am changing my response. I couldn't find one of the popular options in Canada - the Outvi Possm. I suspect this would have destroyed the Dakine, but not necessarily the Bandit (which is SLICK AF).
> 
> https://www.outvi.com/pages/instructions
> 
> ...


Looks heavy -- it made his seatpost bend.

Actually, that looks like a clever solution.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

NigelMTB said:


> Thanks Mike. That one is definitely an option. Another question for you. Are you using any frame protection for your Honzo and if so what type?
> 
> Thanks for the valued input
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


***WARNING: momentary thread jack***

Yes. I bought a custom "Tailored" Ride Wrap kit for both my Honzo and my Druid, and applied both with the frames stripped of components, before the first ride. Wish they made a tailored kit for my Paddy Wagon and Unit as well, but no dice.

https://www.ridewrap.ca

EDIT: I just emailed Callum at Ride Wrap to inquire about the Unit. That is going to be my new daily winter commuter in some shitty winter conditions. I still don't have my frame so there is time...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok here I go again, have you considered a frame bag or top tube bag?


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

@Nat you are right, the seat does look leaned back. lol I agree the idea is great

@mtnbkrmike Thanks, I wish I had put something on my downtube and other places before my first ride but hoping I can clean it up and add something to a few spots that doesn't change the color too much. I like the matte look so i'll see what they have.

@jcd46 I didn't want to do a frame bag or top tube bag as I want it to be out of the way and pretty small. I appreciate the suggestion and may look to see what they have but im truly leaning towards the seat mount.

This is great info being given here, makes the place a good forum


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Ok here I go again, have you considered a frame bag or top tube bag?


I would never use a frame bag or top tube bag, for numerous reasons. I assume most people who are considering the saddle bag option are in the same boat.

Nigel - Ride Wrap also has less expensive generic options which are still really good. I know a lot of guys who have used the non-Tailored kits who have been delighted with the result. Callum at Ride Wrap will treat you well. Call them and chat with him. He is a great guy.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Another option is to stash tools within the bike itself, i.e., steerer tube-mounted multi-tool, bar end-mounted tire plugs, etc. Not needing to put repair items in the bag might free up more options for your camera.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Nat said:


> Another option is to stash tools within the bike itself, i.e., steerer tube-mounted multi-tool, bar end-mounted tire plugs, etc. Not needing to put repair items in the bag might free up more options for your camera.


I saw some of those tips too from Seth. I have a crankbrothers multi-tool so I will probably stick with it to keep from buying another. Great suggestion though. The camera is small which is good, I currently toss it in a Crown Royal bag and then inside the saddlebag with the multi-tool.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I would never use a frame bag or top tube bag, for numerous reasons. I assume most people who are considering the saddle bag option are in the same boat.


Interesting, I try to go packless for 90% of my rides (solo, local XC trails/gravel) no dropper though, so I do use a small saddle bags along with a frame or handlebar bag and all the junk goes in there.

Even if I use a pack, that only has water in it.

My bikes are meant to be loaded I guess.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I tried out a couple seat bags and then a Dakine Hot Laps gripper. I ended up buying a 76 Projects Piggy with dry bag. It has been great.

https://www.76projects.com/on-bike-storage


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

93EXCivic said:


> I tried out a couple seat bags and then a Dakine Hot Laps gripper. I ended up buying a 76 Projects Piggy with dry bag. It has been great.
> 
> https://www.76projects.com/on-bike-storage


It didn't happen without pics. Hadnt heard of that one so i'll take a look at it.

Thanks


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Interesting, I try to go packless for 90% of my rides (solo, local XC trails/gravel) no dropper though, so I do use a small saddle bags along with a frame or handlebar bag and all the junk goes in there.
> 
> Even if I use a pack, that only has water in it.
> 
> My bikes are meant to be loaded I guess.


Hey jcd - no offense intended. I know some guys who are using frame bags with great success. Travis Bickle, rest his soul, was one of them. It's just not for me.



93EXCivic said:


> I tried out a couple seat bags and then a Dakine Hot Laps gripper. I ended up buying a 76 Projects Piggy with dry bag. It has been great.
> 
> https://www.76projects.com/on-bike-storage


i looked at that option too but the shipping costs were outrageous. A very similar line of products is available from Wolf Tooth. Nigel - check out Wolf Tooth too. I have found the fit and finish of all Wolf Tooth products to be next level.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

NigelMTB said:


> It didn't happen without pics. Hadnt heard of that one so i'll take a look at it.
> 
> Thanks


I'll grab some after work.



mtnbkrmike said:


> i looked at that option too but the shipping costs were outrageous.


It says free worldwide shipping on orders over $31. I am pretty sure mine was free shipping.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Non taken mike^^ we all have our own set ups that work for us.

The cool thing is out of all the ideas out there, something will work for the OP.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

93EXCivic said:


> I'll grab some after work.
> 
> It says free worldwide shipping on orders over $31. I am pretty sure mine was free shipping.


It does look good. I think I really want something that's fully enclosed with a zipper just to keep the elements out. Reminds me of the Dakine Gripper just maybe a bit sturdier. I like how it mounts to the bottle cage. Nice concept


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Always a plug for Backcountry Research from me in these threads but it won't be enclosed like some of the other options.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

TiGeo said:


> Always a plug for Backcountry Research from me in these threads but it won't be enclosed like some of the other options.


Thanks, A lot of these strap style are really gaining momentum. If one of us had only thought of the idea and got a patent on them


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

NigelMTB said:


> Lone rager. That looks good and I like it. Any pics of how it's mounted to your bike...


Here's a pic from the Blackburn website which shows it. Lezyne also makes a very similar one.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks, I will look at Lezyne as well


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

Over in the bikepacking subforum, there is a resurrected thread that suggested using a Wolf Tooth Valais 25 clamp with any saddle bag. The drawback is that it shortens your effective drop.

Me, I 3D printed a tall clamp that holds onto the 3.5mm of stanchion showing at full drop, and anything that normally straps to the seatpost can strap to the clamp instead- so long as it's relatively light and can wrap around the 40mm diameter of the clamp.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yeah, right


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

NigelMTB said:


> Thanks @fredcook
> Two more great solutions and options. Any pics of the quick release setup and how you have yours mounted? The website didn't show that part exactly but I like the idea. Price is closer to 40$ but if it last, it's worth it.


Here a some pics showing the quick release. As for it lasting... it's a tough bag. It show no sings of failing. I never worry about it on the harshest of rides, chattering down rock gardens or landing hard off of drops and jumps. Early on (two years ago), I was skeptical of the quick release. But it's held up. You can see that I have the bag mounted a little low. The mount can be moved up the seat rails to raise the bag closer to the bottom of the saddle. Also, as you might be able to tell, the end of it could be "unfolded" a couple more times to expand the bag maybe another inch or two.

Is it worth $35 ($28 on Amazon)? In my opinion, absolutely!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

fredcook said:


> Here a some pics showing the quick release. As for it lasting... it's a tough bag. It show no sings of failing. I never worry about it on the harshest of rides, chattering down rock gardens or landing hard off of drops and jumps. Early on (two years ago), I was skeptical of the quick release. But it's held up. You can see that I have the bag mounted a little low. The mount can be moved up the seat rails to raise the bag closer to the bottom of the saddle. Also, as you might be able to tell, the end of it could be "unfolded" a couple more times to expand the bag maybe another inch or two.
> 
> Is it worth $35 ($28 on Amazon)? In my opinion, absolutely!
> 
> ...


Great, I watched a couple of vids on it yesterday and it really does look good and those pics are great. Does it have a separate internal pocket or is it one big pocket?


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

NigelMTB said:


> Great, I watched a couple of vids on it yesterday and it really does look good and those pics are great. Does it have a separate internal pocket or is it one big pocket?


The Micro 2 is one open bag, no pockets or dividers. Not sure about Ortlieb's larger bags.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks. I ordered the Blackburn version for now to see what I think of that since it appears to have a separate slot inside the pouch for separation. If im not happy with that, i'll save it for the N+1 later down the road and try the Ortlieb. The pics and suggestions really helped so I have them bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

fredcook said:


> The Micro 2 is one open bag, no pockets or dividers. Not sure about Ortlieb's larger bags.


The larger bags are also a single compartment.

OP, if the Blackburn doesn't work out and you try the Ortlieb, I would suggest you stick to the micro. I've got the size just above the micro and it is a bit too large. It hangs down pretty far and it has a strap that goes around the seatpost, neither of which is helpful in your situation.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

@sgltrak Thanks for the heads up. I appreciate it. I am trying to avoid the seat post strap so that's good info


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

NigelMTB said:


> @sgltrak Thanks for the heads up. I appreciate it. I am trying to avoid the seat post strap so that's good info


The strap sits pretty high and is removable, so it may not be much of an issue. The size of the bag is probably more of a determining factor. I've carried 2 29'er tubes, CO2, multi-tool, tire levers, etc during some endurance races and still had additional capacity. It is just too big for my daily needs and would probably hit your rear tire with the dropper down.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

That does sound like a big bag. Great info and very helpful. My current one would drag when the dropper was all the way down so im sure that one would.

Thanks


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The Dakine Hot Laps Gripper bag works, except the velcro strap is too long to use on the saddle rails.


I have the Dakine and initially couldn't figure out how to use it. I think the buckle bit being threaded through the keeper had me confused. I took it out and it works just fine for both the frame and seat rails. I could thread it back through, but don't feel the need or want to fiddle with it.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks good @baker. thanks for the input and thoughts


----------



## steinercat (Apr 25, 2014)

Could you fit a 27.5 tube, multi-tool, lever and other some other small items in an Ortlieb Micro (.5 L)?

Thanks!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

*No More Saggy Tit Bag*

My Blackburn bag showed up today and so far i am pleased with the size, fit and quality. Its about the size of an iPhone 6 and can hold a small camera, crank brothers multi tool a long with some tire levers no problem at all. With the dropper all the way down, there is plenty of room between the bag and the tire. I belive this bag will work for me for my intended use and purpose but hopefully this post will provide great info and options for others.
No More Flappy Saggy tit bag!!!! I dont know why when i do multiple pics from the PC they are always loading counterclockwise. Sorry. if anyone is able to fix them, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

I used one of the ortlieb bags for a while, and they work fine when new, but eventually the plastic gets worn, they start to shift a bit, and then eventually it will fly off when your bombing downhill.

I then went to the salsa tool roll. That worked great until i got a wolf tooth BRAD system where I could fit too bottles side by side and then the salsa tool roll strapped to the bottom of the BRAD mount. no more seat bag.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

baker said:


> I have the Dakine and initially couldn't figure out how to use it. I think the buckle bit being threaded through the keeper had me confused. I took it out and it works just fine for both the frame and seat rails. I could thread it back through, but don't feel the need or want to fiddle with it.
> 
> View attachment 1285585
> 
> ...


Interesting. I could not get mine to work. I could not get the bag tight enough, lining up the soft and hard parts of the velcro strap. Travis Bickle, RIP, told me he had the exact same problem with his, and that he gave up and used an extra strap to secure it.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I recently tried the Scicon soft 350. The smallest of that type I could find, but at full compression with the seat down, I get just a little rubbing. Went to a Scicon 201, but it only holds a CO2 cartridge and head, tire levers, bacon strips & tool and a mini tool with a chain break - no room for a tube. But, no rubbing either.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Interesting. I could not get mine to work. I could not get the bag tight enough, lining up the soft and hard parts of the velcro strap. Travis Bickle, RIP, told me he had the exact same problem with his, and that he gave up and used an extra strap to secure it.


Here are some pics that show how I use the bag. Just imagine the yellow bars are seat rails. Yes, seat rails are a bit skinnier, but the tail that is left is still reasonable. For me, the key was removing the plastic buckle thingy from the keeper as shown in pic 2...it could be put back in the keeper between pics 3 and 4, but I haven't found that necessary. And, just realize that from pics 4 to 5, you are pulling the strap back around the fat (tube containing) part of the bag.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

baker said:


> Here are some pics that show how I use the bag. Just imagine the yellow bars are seat rails. Yes, seat rails are a bit skinnier, but the tail that is left is still reasonable. For me, the key was removing the plastic buckle thingy from the keeper as shown in pic 2...it could be put back in the keeper between pics 3 and 4, but I haven't found that necessary. And, just realize that from pics 4 to 5, you are pulling the strap back around the fat (tube containing) part of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 1285915
> 
> ...


I did that. I had this bag a while ago. I wonder if they re-sized the straps.

Like I said, Travis Bickle and I tried to figure out a work around and neither of us could.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I did that. I had this bag a while ago. I wonder if they re-sized the straps.


Quite possible. Honestly, I almost always use my Camelback when using my dropper equipped bike. Basically because that is a bike that I ride on really technical rides where I don't strap crap to my bike. I mostly use the Dakine pack for my xc/gravel bikes.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

baker said:


> Quite possible. Honestly, I almost always use my Camelback when using my dropper equipped bike. Basically because that is a bike that I ride on really technical rides where I don't strap crap to my bike. I mostly use the Dakine pack for my xc/gravel bikes.


Me too. My Druid has a reverse SWAT box I store **** in. I use a Specialized Bandit on my Honzo (which is 10 out of 10).

The colour of your Gripper bag wasn't even available when I bought mine. Mine was a black with a bright blue inside. I am pretty positive they resized the straps. They were at least an inch off before.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

So guys. I ran across a deal today on another bag. Very similar to the Ortielb and the Evoc bag. Water proof and it has a quick connect that goes the bottom of the seat rails. My local Gander is closing so they have 70% off many items and are receiving products from other stores. I happened to walk in today and saw the bag regular 35$ marked down to $14 with an additional 30% off so $11.16 I was out the door. This is the same Gander that I picked up a Yakima HoldUp EVO for $230 out the door










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome deal!

I got my Evoc bag when Performance went out of business, I think I paid $13 for it. I was not actively looking for one, but the price was too good and now I love it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Looks like you took a Gander at it and won. 

Funny how deals like this pop up when you are looking but hold off and you happen upon it.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

@klurejr and @dirtjunkie You are exactly right. I didn’t need the extra bag but N+1 doesn’t have to just mean bikes. I even went back to grab one for a buddy of mine in Florida. 

I definitely wasn’t looking for a rack when I happened across it last month. I have a Thule Apex 4 that I’m very happy with but the platform rack will definitely be a nice upgrade and I couldn’t pass that deal up of 50% off retail. I was hoping to find a nice floor pump in there but they only have the Topeak Joe Blow and I was told it wasn’t worth buying. 

Forgot to mention I also picked up 2 pair of Gyro riding gloves for 6$ a pair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Went with a Dakine Hot Laps Gripper (newer wide band) and it works really well with a dropper. It’s also very reasonable. My Bonty Line post drops and there’s no major interference from the bag. It touches a little when dropped, but nothing of concern.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

